# Music with a animal name in it.



## Dalia (Aug 20, 2017)

Hello, music with a name that can contain many species. animals reptiles ... etc. OK.

I start with this song

The Stooges - I Wanna Be Your *Dog  *


----------



## miketx (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## miketx (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 20, 2017)

irosie91 said:


>


Yes, they did deal with animals.


----------



## S.J. (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## S.J. (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## S.J. (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## S.J. (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## S.J. (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## mamooth (Aug 20, 2017)

Surfin' Bird.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 20, 2017)

In French L'ailgle noir / Black eagle


----------



## miketx (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## miketx (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 20, 2017)

https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...e3ec10420dec38a3712b75cdacb815b2&action=click


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 20, 2017)

sheep(lefties) --LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 23, 2017)

Compost said:


>



Elvis was a favorite, but love this version..........


----------



## konradv (Aug 23, 2017)

George Harrison/Beatles- Piggies


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 23, 2017)

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Dalia (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2017)

*White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2017)

*Kitty - Presidents Of The United States*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2017)

*Snakes On A Plane (Bring It!) - Cobra Starship*


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2017)

*Three Cool Cats - The Coasters*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2017)

*Cool For Cats - Squeeze*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2017)

*Stray Cat Strut - Stray Cats*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 27, 2017)

*Top Cat (Main Theme)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 27, 2017)

*Felix The Cat (Theme)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 27, 2017)

*The Love Cats - The Cure*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 27, 2017)

*Year Of The Cat - Al Stewart*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 27, 2017)

*Cat People (Putting Out Fire) {Let's Dance version} - David Bowie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 27, 2017)

*Alley Cat - Chet Atkins*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 27, 2017)

*Ev'rybody Wants To Be A Cat - Scatman Crothers*


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## tecoyah (Aug 27, 2017)

Triple animalism


----------



## Tehon (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## eflatminor (Aug 27, 2017)

The Swan


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 27, 2017)

*Theme from "The Pink Panther"*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 27, 2017)

*The Cat Came Back - Riley Puckett*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 27, 2017)

*I Tawt I Taw A Puddy Tat - Tweety Pie (Mel Blanc)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 27, 2017)

*Cats - Barnes & Barnes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 27, 2017)

*Black Cat - Janet Jackson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 27, 2017)

*Wild Horses - Gino Vannelli*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 27, 2017)

*Wild Horses - The Sundays*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 27, 2017)

*Who's Gonna Ride Your Wild Horses - U2*


----------



## Tehon (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 31, 2017)

*Kiss That Frog - Peter Gabriel*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 1, 2017)

*Shock The Monkey - Peter Gabriel*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 1, 2017)

*Monkey - George Michael*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 1, 2017)

*Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport - Rolf Harris*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 1, 2017)

*You Can't Rollerskate In A Buffalo Herd - Roger Miller*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 1, 2017)

*Dead Skunk - Loudon Wainwright III*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 1, 2017)

*Dead Fox - Courtney Barnett*


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 1, 2017)

*Portions For Foxes - Rilo Kiley*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 1, 2017)

*Hounds Of Love - Kate Bush*


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 1, 2017)

*I Am The Walrus - The Beatles*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 1, 2017)

*Where's The Walrus - Alan Parsons Project*


----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 2, 2017)

*Iron Lion Zion - Bob Marley & The Wailers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 2, 2017)

*Gold Lion - Yeah Yeah Yeahs*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 2, 2017)

*Little Lion Man - Mumford & Sons*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 2, 2017)

*The Guitar (The Lion Sleeps Tonight) - They Might Be Giants*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 2, 2017)

*King And Lionheart - Of Monsters And Men*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 2, 2017)

*Birdhouse In Your Soul - They Might Be Giants*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 2, 2017)

*Three Little Birds - Bob Marley & The Wailers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 2, 2017)

*Free As A Bird - The Beatles*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 2, 2017)

*Rhinoceros - The Smashing Pumpkins*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 2, 2017)

*Zebra - John Butler Trio*


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 2, 2017)

*Nelly The Elephant - Toy Dolls*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 2, 2017)

*Elephant Stone - The Stone Roses*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 2, 2017)

*Baby Elephant Walk - Henry Mancini*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 3, 2017)

*Elephant - Tame Impala*


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 3, 2017)

*Walking With Elephants - Ten Walls*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 3, 2017)

*For The Birds - Juliana Hatfield Three*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 3, 2017)

*The Birds And The Bees - Jewel Akens*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 3, 2017)

*Little Bird - Kasey Chambers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 3, 2017)

This dance ain't for everybody, just the sexy people...

*The Bird - Morris Day And The Time*


----------



## Dalia (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Sep 3, 2017)

Dalia said:


>



I will always associate this song with Guardians of the Galaxy vol 2.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 3, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


i did not know that...Thank you


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 3, 2017)

*Fly Like An Eagle - Steve Miller Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 3, 2017)

*Wings Of A Dove - Madness*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 3, 2017)

*Blackbird - The Beatles*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 3, 2017)

*Flamingo - Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 3, 2017)

*The Rooster - Alice In Chains*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 3, 2017)

*"Super Chicken" Theme*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 3, 2017)

*Chicken-Fried - Zac Brown Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 3, 2017)

*In The Mood - Henhouse Five Plus Too (Ray Stevens)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 3, 2017)

*Know Your Chicken - Cibo Matto*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 3, 2017)

*Psycho Chicken - The Fools*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 3, 2017)

*Bull In The Heather - Sonic Youth*


----------



## MaryL (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 3, 2017)

*The Mississippi Squirrel Revival - Ray Stevens*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 3, 2017)

*Squirrels - Beastly Boys*


----------



## Dalia (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Crixus (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 5, 2017)

*Rat In Mi Kitchen - UB40*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 5, 2017)

*Mickey Mouse - Sparks*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 5, 2017)

*Mighty Mouse Theme - Mitch Miller*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 5, 2017)

*Muskrat Love - Captain & Tennille*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 5, 2017)

*Hamster Love - Big Daddy*


----------



## MaryL (Sep 5, 2017)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Muskrat Love - Captain & Tennille*


This  song qualifies as inhumane and a form of torture. Good lord break out the earplugs.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 5, 2017)

*Harvey The Wonder Hamster - Weird Al Yankovic*


----------



## MaryL (Sep 5, 2017)

Sorry.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 5, 2017)

*Cat Scratch Fever - Ted Nugent*


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 5, 2017)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Hamster Love - Big Daddy*


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 5, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Sorry.


----------



## Tehon (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## MaryL (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Tehon (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Tehon (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 5, 2017)

*March Of The Pigs - Nine Inch Nails*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 5, 2017)

*Three Little Pigs - Green Jelly*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 5, 2017)

*Cow Patti - Jim Stafford*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 5, 2017)

*Second Week of Deer Camp - Da Yoopers*


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 5, 2017)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Three Little Pigs - Green Jelly*



Hah!  It's been years and years since I saw or heard that one.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 6, 2017)

*Roadrunner Theme*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 6, 2017)

*Disco Duck - Rick Dees*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 6, 2017)

*I Want A New Duck - Weird Al Yankovic*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 6, 2017)

*Rubber Ducky - Ernie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 6, 2017)

*Howard The Duck - Dolby's Cube featuring Cherry Bomb*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 8, 2017)

*Jack-Ass - Beck*

Or if you prefer a Spanish version...

*Burro - Beck*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 8, 2017)

*One Horse Town - The Thrills*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 8, 2017)

*White Horse - Laid Back*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 8, 2017)

*Ride A White Horse - Goldfrapp*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 8, 2017)

*Black Horse And The Cherry Tree (live)  - KT Tunstall*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 8, 2017)

*The Horse - Cliff Nobles & Co.*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 8, 2017)

*Bring On The Dancing Horses - Echo and the Bunnymen*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 8, 2017)

*All The King's Horses - The Firm*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 8, 2017)

*All The Pretty Horses - Friends of Dean Martinez*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 8, 2017)

*Theme from "Mr. Ed" (opening and closing credits)*


----------



## Dalia (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 10, 2017)

*My Dead Dog Rover - Hank, Stu, Dave & Hank*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 10, 2017)

*Dead Puppies - Ogden Edsl*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 22, 2017)

*Cat In The Window - The Turtles*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 22, 2017)

*Tom Cat - The Rooftop Singers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 22, 2017)

*The Alleycat - Bent Fabric*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 22, 2017)

*The Cat - Jimmy Smith*


----------



## Borillar (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 22, 2017)

*My Girl's Pussy - Robert Crumb & His Cheap Suit Serenaders*


----------



## Borillar (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 22, 2017)

*Kool Kat Walk - Julee Cruise*


----------



## Borillar (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 22, 2017)

*Badger Song*

Yeah, I went there.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 22, 2017)

*The Night Owl - Little River Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 22, 2017)

*Alligator - Tegan and Sara*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 22, 2017)

*The Ant and the Aardvark Theme*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 22, 2017)

*The Size Of A Cow - The Wonder Stuff*


----------



## Borillar (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Sep 24, 2017)

Whale Song


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 26, 2017)

*The Muddy Mudskipper Show Theme Song* - from "Ren & Stimpy"


----------



## Dalia (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 5, 2017)

*Sheep Go To Heaven (Goats Go To Hell) - Cake*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 5, 2017)

*And Dream Of Sheep - Kate Bush*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 5, 2017)

*Mary Had A Little Lamb - Stevie Ray Vaughan*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 5, 2017)

*Cry Wolf - A-ha*


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 6, 2017)

*Belly Of The Whale - Burning Sensations*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 6, 2017)

*Sharks Can't Sleep - Tracy Bonham*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 6, 2017)

*Shark Attack - Wailing Souls*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 6, 2017)

*Shark In The Water - V V Brown*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 6, 2017)

*Rock Lobster - The B-52s*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 6, 2017)

*Clumsy Lobster - Ernst St. Laurent*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 6, 2017)

*Porpoise Song - The Monkees*


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 6, 2017)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Rock Lobster - The B-52s*



You are a bad person for posting this.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 6, 2017)

*Walk The Dinosaur - Was (Not Was)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 6, 2017)

*Jurassic Park - Weird Al Yankovic*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 6, 2017)

*Two Dragons - Theodore Shapiro*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 6, 2017)

*Dragon Lady - Geraldine Fibbers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 6, 2017)

*Backwards Dog - The Soup Dragons*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 6, 2017)

*Dragonflies - Jose Padilla featuring Kirsty Keatch*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 6, 2017)

*Mockingbirds - Grant Lee Buffalo*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 6, 2017)

*One For The Mockingbirds - Cutting Crew*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 6, 2017)

*The Nightingale - Julee Cruise*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 6, 2017)

*The Night Owl - Little River Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 6, 2017)

*Pop Goes The Weasel - 3rd Bass*


----------



## Windparadox (Oct 6, 2017)

`
`
Pigs (Three Different Ones)
`
`
`
​


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Oct 6, 2017)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Walk The Dinosaur - Was (Not Was)*



Hah, haven't heard that in a long time!  What is with the redundant band members?  Two keyboard players, a second drummer that appears to only use one arm....


----------



## Dalia (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 4, 2017)




----------

